# Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/jdic/tray



## vaporizer (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Habe folgendes Problem
Für ein SystemTray hab ich jdic verwendet, unter Eclipse läuft es auch einwandfrei
Sobald ich das Projekt als Jar exportiere bekomme ich folgende Exception:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/jdic/tray/SystemTray

also ich schätze mal das etwas mit dem Pfad nicht hinhaut.

in der .classpath des jar´s habe ich folgendes gefunden:
<classpathentry kind="lib" path="F:/Daten/WorkspaceEc/SpongeClient/jdic-0.9.1-bin-windows/jdic.jar"/>

also der Pfad zum jdic scheint absolut zu sein, ist das der Fehler?
bzw wie ändere ich diesen Pfad bevor ich es als Jar exportiere

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. Januar 2007)

In einer Jar Datei, darf keine weitere Jar Datei vorhanden sein, d.h. muss die Jar Datei in entpackter Form eingebunden sein (ähnlich wie deine class Dateien).

Und du benutzt ja in der jar den bereits kompillierten Code. Also ist der classpath irrelevant.


Gut um jar Datei zu erstellen finde ich ist das eclipse plugin fat jar: http://fjep.sourceforge.net/


----------



## vaporizer (16. Januar 2007)

also ich hab jetzt folgendes gemacht

Habe das Jar Packet entpackt und den Ordner org in das Projekt Verzeichnis kopiert.

Danach in den Properties im Java Built Path auf Libraries und Add Class Folder.

Nun ist folgendes das Projekt lässt sich zwar starten, jedoch sind die zeilen welche
das Tray beinhalten rot gekennzeichnet wie zB:
private TrayIcon trayicon;
private SystemTray tray;
TrayIcon cannot resolved to a type!! Wenn ich das import automatisch mache,
dann ist zwar oben bei den imports folgendes Importiert
import org.jdesktop.jdic.tray.SystemTray;
import org.jdesktop.jdic.tray.TrayIcon;
wobei aber org.jdesktop auch rot gekennzeichnet ist

Wie gesagt wenn ich das Projekt ausführe funktioniert das Systemtray und es wird auch 
nicht gefragt ob er mit Errors compilieren soll. Obwohl scheinbar welche drinnen sind.

Wenn ich es als Jar exportiere kommt die selbe exception wie vorhin
NoClassDefFoundError

habs nun mit fatjar exportiert und es kam beim star folgender fehler
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no tray in java.library.path


----------

